# Lake Como



## Liner (Aug 22, 2010)

Can anyone recommend a good quiet site on or within a short distance from Lake Como please? Needs to be suitable for an 8.5m unit towing a car.


----------



## meavy (Jul 30, 2010)

*Camping Rivabella Lecco*

Hi there,

We stayed at Camping Rivabella on Lake Como this autumn. It's an ASCI site (though we weren't members at that time) and it would be big enough for your unit and tow car.

It was the last night of the season and we were in transit, heading for the Swiss border, so we didn't explore the surrounding area but we were given a lakeside pitch and OH had a dip in the lake.

I imagine you'd have to book a lakeside pitch in high season - I bet it gets busy.

www.rivabellalecco.it


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We stayed at Camping Europa at Menaggio which many have voted possibly the grottiest campsite in Europe! I kind of liked it. Dont take that as a recommendation though! 

If you fancy a laugh you can read all about it here including how we ended up in the presidential motorcade. https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/blog/summer-2011/italy

For Como scroll down to "Meeting El Presidento"

Lovely place though!


----------

